# Non-Built in storage?



## GrandpaMike (Apr 29, 2018)

Good morning! 
Getting close to open water! Had a little setback: I split my left bicep tendon and may need surgery to repair it. Right now I could not steer my boat, but hoping I get enough mobility back before ice out. We will decide about surgery in a month or so. My wife's uncle always said "growing old is not for wimps" and I'm learning what he meant.

Anyway, today's newbie question is: if you're not going to put in decks, has anyone found any good ways to store things on boats to keep things from getting cluttered. Containers that work well? 

I use inflatable life vests and have a couple, but also have extra, traditional ones that I would like to be able to keep in the boat and not worry about them blowing out, getting in the way, etc. Dock bumpers won't be needed most of the time and I suppose I could leave them in the SUV, but again if there is a way to store them neatly, I would do so.

Thanks!
-Mike-

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLastCall (Apr 29, 2018)

I use a few milk crates for tackle. And a bucket for anchor. You could probably do the same with life jackets, I’d still put them away when towing but at least it’s just a few crates.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleH (Apr 29, 2018)

For my 12’ skiff, the anchor & rode is in a bucket placed tilted forward in the bow V. 

I bought a plastic tub at one of those storage container stores, about 2’ wide and 18” deep and tall. The lid hinges from one of the long sides. I added a large plastic cutting board to the top (sealed screws well) and the insides hold things like flashlights, rain suits, air horn, rod holders & basic tools.

My life preservers are suspended off shock cord holders along the sides, so not in the way, but avsilable for use in an instant. I do need to put them in the SUV whilst towing.

When fishing this tiny tin, the passenger sits in the middle seat, but to the side opposite the helmsman. The gas tank sits between the middle seat & bow seat and that ‘tub of gear’ sits atop the tank, so as to take up less room. This keeps the floor between the rear seat & middle seat free of clutter. 

I keep my fishing gear and items like my thermos of coffee in a bucket behind the rear seat. Buckets, milk crates and storage tubs (mine also locks w/ combo padlock) works well for storage solutions for tiny tinnies.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 29, 2018)

I also used a bucket for the anchor & rope. I liked a square shaped bucket. I have old lightweight backpacks I used for a lot of storage. Stuff like towels, paper towel roll, trash bags, 1st aid kit, filet knifes, spare reel/spools, gloves, utility boxes, etc, etc. Just toss the backpack(s) to the part of the boat you are not using. I have a three tier tackle box, but keep the stuff I use 90% of the time, including leaders, in a couple of those utility organizer boxes. I like the Tackleweb storage concepts. BTW their cupholders work great. I think there are other web/mesh style storage systems out there that are probably less $$.

Built in storage is fantastic to have. An advantage to "non-built in storage" is you can adjust it to meet your needs.


----------



## jasper60103 (Apr 30, 2018)

I think the old 5 gallon bucket should be standard equipment on a tinnie. :LOL2: 
I store my life vests and other stuff under the bow cover.


----------



## GrandpaMike (Apr 30, 2018)

GrandpaMike said:


> Good morning!
> Getting close to open water! Had a little setback: I split my left bicep tendon and may need surgery to repair it. Right now I could not steer my boat, but hoping I get enough mobility back before ice out. We will decide about surgery in a month or so. My wife's uncle always said "growing old is not for wimps" and I'm learning what he meant.
> 
> Anyway, today's newbie question is: if you're not going to put in decks, has anyone found any good ways to store things on boats to keep things from getting cluttered. Containers that work well?
> ...


All great suggestions! Thank you all! Right now, I have attached the fenders to the back of the stern seat with a couple wide Velcro straps. I have an ammo can with basic tools, spare spark plug, spare boat plug, spare bulbs, small first aid kit, small air horn, fuses for fish finder, spare batteries for trolling motor pedal, small flashlight, small Leatherman, (man that thing holds a lot!), multi screwdriver, and an airplane size whiskey bottle (for medicinal purposes).

I hadn't thought about containing the anchor. Makes sense to keep that rope from fouling the deck though.



Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleH (Apr 30, 2018)

I like ammo cans as much as the next guy ... but I use a box for safety stuff that will float!


----------



## GrandpaMike (May 1, 2018)

DaleH said:


> I like ammo cans as much as the next guy ... but I use a box for safety stuff that will float!


I thought it "would" float. Made of plastic and has a rubber seal. It's blaze orange so I figured it would be easy to spot in the unlikely event of a water landing. 

Maybe I better test that. Thanks for the caution.

-Mike-

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jtf (May 1, 2018)

Fish a couple metal boats, a drift boat and a power boat. The past skiff was for the salt, an 18ft skiff. There is no storage like portable. Get to the ramp, load up, and back to the truck on return. Since I switch between boats, it's convenient to make everything portable. 

I use several marine coolers of different sizes. The small 10 X 18 fit in either boat, behind the rear bench, to the sides and even in the front hold. They are dry, easy to move around, take up limited space, end of day pack away. One is a Cabelas soft square zipper cooler for first aid and tools. First aid kit is in floatable bright orange water-tight hinged Plano box, like the old tackle boxes. Good spot for cell phone, registration, etc. 

Lastly, use NRS see-through dry bags that are thrown behind the rear bench for life jackets, rain gear, etc. The clear material makes digging around easier. Also use a throw bag replacing the throw cushion. All can be lashed to the interior with 3 ft frame straps, (NRS makes good stuff and their customer service should be a model any mail order business, imo). 

Coolers double as storage or bait tank/catch tank. Plastic milk crate or heavy 2 gallon bucket work well for anchor and line.


----------



## GrandpaMike (May 3, 2018)

Thanks for all the tips!! Planning the shakedown cruise this weekend! Can't wait to get her out on the water! 



Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jasper60103 (May 3, 2018)

GrandpaMike said:


> Thanks for all the tips!! Planning the shakedown cruise this weekend! Can't wait to get her out on the water!
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Yep, we're finally getting ice out on the lakes in Minnesota.
I probably won't make it out before the season opener, but the boat is ready.
I have a fishing trip planned this month with my dad and brother on the Tennessee river though.

Have fun and let us know how the maiden voyage goes.

jasper


----------



## vfourmax (May 3, 2018)

GrandpaMike said:


> GrandpaMike said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning!
> > I hadn't thought about containing the anchor. Makes sense to keep that rope from fouling the deck though.




On a smaller boat for the anchor I am a big fan of the Attwood Anchor Mate. To me the best part of the system is the anchor rope reel which stores the anchor rope neatly and untangled and is mounted to a permanent location on the boat. In the fairly shallow waters I fish a small mushroom anchor of about ten lbs works well and I have one Anchor mate that has been on the front that boat for over 20 years and still works great.

I just bought another to mount an Anchor off of the rear of the boat as well.

I have never liked dealing with unruly foiled anchor lines and the Attwood system for me works great, gives both the anchor and the rope permanent locations in the boat taking up really no room or usable floor space in the boat.


----------



## GrandpaMike (May 4, 2018)

Have fun and let us know how the maiden voyage goes.

jasper[/quote]

Will do! Just going to go for a ride with my wife and make sure everything works. Also need to get past the first time launching the boat. I don't want to hold up others at the dock that know what they're doing. I need one of those driver's ed signs for new boaters! LOL!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandpaMike (May 4, 2018)

vfourmax said:


> I have never liked dealing with unruly foiled anchor lines and the Attwood system for me works great, gives both the anchor and the rope permanent locations in the boat taking up really no room or usable floor space in the boat.



I've seen those and they look pretty slick! Might have to add that down the road. Thanks for the suggestion!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (May 5, 2018)

As far as holding the other fishermen up at the dock...

probably the thing that produces the most ire is....the boater who launches his boat and THEN decides that he has to put his rods; lures; ice chest etc. in afterward. If everyone would load that stuff far from the launch, every launch would go quicker. 

If it isn't going to rain, I often put my plug in before I leave my storage area. (not every time, as you will see below)

Whatever you do, get into some system that works for you. Do not deviate from it once it is established. Do not hurry because someone is waiting. It is YOUR TURN. Take your time.

The times that I have seriously messed up a launch or recovery is when somebody stops me to ask a question. Once I am off my track, anything stupid can, and will, happen. The last time I left the plug out...it was one of those times. That was after hundreds of prior launches.

Have fun. You will do fine. If it doesn't go perfectly, you have a hundred more tries to get it correct.

rich


----------



## jasper60103 (May 5, 2018)

I second what Rich is saying. The only times I've messed up is when someone tries to help me along. 
I generally try to avoid weekends and holidays and find my trips are more enjoyable. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandpaMike (May 6, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Have fun. You will do fine. If it doesn't go perfectly, you have a hundred more tries to get it correct.
> 
> rich



Thank you! The launch went very well. I made a wallet size checklist with launch on one side and recovery on the other. That helped. Things like remembering to unplug the trailer lights before backing in, the plug, etc.

Trying to get out was challenging, but was more about dock ettiquette than anything. A big ski boat tied up to the side opposite the launch side and was using it like their private dock. Chairs out, sitting around drinking. I've seen boats waiting to come out go to that side so someone could go get the trailer. That wasn't possible here because they had it blocked.

There were two boats ahead of me trying to get out and one boat launching. After the boat launched, the first waiting boat got to the dock and the guy went to get his trailer. Then another arrived to launch. He saw us waiting to leave as he got his boat ready, but since he could get ready in the time it took the guy to get his trailer and get out he launched before the second boat could pull in to go get his trailer. 

Second boat got in and then more boats arrived to launch. I think there were about 5 boats that launched as I circled waiting for a chance to get to the dock. Finally ski boat guys decided they were going to leave and one of them went and got their trailer and got in front of me too.

I don't blame the boats for launching. There was nobody with a trailer waiting to take a boat out. They knew I was waiting, but did not know for how long. I think ski boat guys were the problem. Unless I am mistaken, I don't think you are supposed to tie up to the ramp dock and use it like a private dock to hang out on for the afternoon.

When I finally got my chance, it went OK. I backed in a little too far and the boat was floating too high to sit on the rollers. Once I pulled up a little, it went right into place.

-Mike-

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (May 6, 2018)

Well done. You should be congratulated on your patience. 

Since I am retired and fish during the week, crowds are rarely a problem. 

The ski boat guys were jerks. I'm surprised someone didn't point that out to them.


----------

